# Should I do BMOQ in English?



## hmorneau (16 Apr 2010)

Hi,

I'm a French. That's probably obvious with the mistake that I do. But I start to have a very decent English level. I'm wondering if it's a good idea to do it in English, as a sort of English immersion at the same time.

What do you think about it?


----------



## gcclarke (16 Apr 2010)

Frankly, you'll very likely get more than enough English immersion throughout the rest of your career. No reason to make BMOQ any more difficult than absolutely necessary.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Apr 2010)

Je suis anglophone, mais je vais essayer de vous repondre en francais.

Fairez-vous votre cours en francais.  Comme gcclarke a dit, il y aura beaucoups de temps de vous ameliorez en anglais.

(Do it in french, there will be plenty of time to improve yourself in english)  

Je suis anglophone, mais je vais essayer de vous répondre en français.

Faites votre cours en français.  Comme gcclarke l'a dit, il y aura beaucoups de temps pour vous ameliorer en anglais.

(Corrected version.  "Merci" to my secret french teacher!)


----------



## ettibebs (16 Apr 2010)

Hey

Dépendant du métier que tu vas faire tu devrais avoir amplement de chance de pratiquer ton anglais.  Comme transmission, j'en ai souvent l'occasion.  Ne donne pas à tes instructeurs plus the raison pour te taper dessus.


----------



## [TouS12 (16 Apr 2010)

Salut, 

Je suis également francophone et je voulais faire mon BMQ en juillet, en anglais.
Mon agente au centre de recrutement m'a recommandé de le faire dans ma langue maternelle.
Si tu échoues à cause de la barrière linguistique..... c'est pas vraiment une raison.

Moi je te dis, fais-le en français, ça va être plus facile et comme tout le monde semble le souligner, tu vas avoir amplement le temps de pratiquer ton anglais pendant ta carrière.


----------



## hmorneau (16 Apr 2010)

Ok, thanks for all your reply.

Well, my English level start to be quite good. I watch TV show in English, I have done an English immersion few years ago (5 weeks) and at my current work I use 90% English. So well, you don't need to reply in French here, I understand the English pretty well. But I still do some grammar errors. 

I have check the army BMQ series on youtube, and most of the instructor speak French but give class in English. So it looks like the English level is far from perfect anyway. The offer that I got it's for an Logistic Officer. All the training after BMQ is at Borden, so it will probably be all in English anyway.

But in my case, I don't think it will make it harder, I just see it as an oportunity. But I don't know how other people in the group will deal with that (I hope it will not be like WTF??? what a French do in here!)

Thanks all for your reply 

Hugues


----------

